# My CoVid Fishing PSA.



## Ice Cream Man (Jul 16, 2017)

My take on social distancing, boredom & too much free time, lead to this video.
Enjoy .......ICM


----------



## BrainlessBoater (Feb 18, 2018)

Beautiful scenery


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Why would you dig up a post by that lib kook ICM?


----------



## hurricane bubba (Feb 19, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Why would you dig up a post by that lib kook ICM?


To get to 20 posts…the things folks go through just to get on MS.


----------



## BrainlessBoater (Feb 18, 2018)

Yeppers....pretty much!


----------

